# General > Chat Room Events And Meetings >  Quiz Night 6th April

## golach

The usual time folks 20:30 UK time for a quiz that will hurt your heeds, cos its hurt mine making it up  ::  
Golach

----------


## golach

I have a family crisis and cannot do the quiz tonight , can anyone help I can send the quiz to anyone who will run it
Golach

----------

